# Gauge Removal Instructions.



## HackMaster (Dec 23, 2005)

My girlfriend ebayed some stuff and got me some no gauge backs for my 1992 Nissan Maxima Automatic. I wanna get these things installed (they are backlit and everything) but i dont wanna mess with the dash too much and make it undriveable. I don't see a place to start, but this seems like a quick plastic thing swap. For me, though, nothing is ever that easy. If someone(s) can toss me up some instructions, and i can take it to my friends house and distract him from his own Nissan 1989 350Z (he just put in lambo-style up doors), then i think i can get him to do it. Is it that hard?

oh, they glow so pretty!

Thanks!
Michael
HMStudios


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

HackMaster said:


> My girlfriend ebayed some stuff and got me some no gauge backs for my 1992 Nissan Maxima Automatic. I wanna get these things installed (they are backlit and everything) but i dont wanna mess with the dash too much and make it undriveable. I don't see a place to start, but this seems like a quick plastic thing swap. For me, though, nothing is ever that easy. If someone(s) can toss me up some instructions, and i can take it to my friends house and distract him from his own Nissan 1989 350Z (he just put in lambo-style up doors), then i think i can get him to do it. Is it that hard?
> 
> oh, they glow so pretty!
> 
> ...


are you looking to remove your gauge, or your dash? Try this link:

http://www.geocities.com/bracecraig/maxima/stereo.html


----------

